# are dart frogs really loud?



## darts707 (May 19, 2015)

I am not really sure of what species I'm looking for as of now... I am really in the process in getting darts but the thing that's backing me down is the calls and how loud they make it! Its not me! Its my roommate... Are darts really loud? Are their calls as loud as cricket chirps? Softer? Louder? Any help would work! Im probably getting tincs.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

A few threads for you to get your answer from.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ranitomeya/188282-how-loud-following.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/164306-dart-frog-call-how-loud-loud.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/79198-loud-callers.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/94284-how-loud-thumbnails.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/129554-leucs-louder-than-crickets.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/67673-male-tinc-calling-loud.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/55729-good-bad-frogs-bedroom-frogger.html


----------



## darts707 (May 19, 2015)

Thank you... Still not really used to this website and phone isn't working properly


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

darts707 said:


> I am not really sure of what species I'm looking for as of now... I am really in the process in getting darts but the thing that's backing me down is the calls and how loud they make it! Its not me! Its my roommate... Are darts really loud? Are their calls as loud as cricket chirps? Softer? Louder? Any help would work! Im probably getting tincs.


Tinctorius, auratus and galactonotus all make a soft buzz that you can barely hear. Other types very but some can get quite loud.


----------



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

darts707 said:


> I am not really sure of what species I'm looking for as of now... I am really in the process in getting darts but the thing that's backing me down is the calls and how loud they make it! Its not me! Its my roommate... Are darts really loud? Are their calls as loud as cricket chirps? Softer? Louder? Any help would work! Im probably getting tincs.


If you've got roommate concerns, you might also want to send out a few feelers on the fly situation. A few of them are always bound to get loose.


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

This was a concern of mine also. I just searched some videos on youtube to hear them myself. If you google like "leucamelas calling" you should be able to find some examples. I've also seen a few posts on here where people were ranking which were the loudest and quietest, so that might help you narrow down your search.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Download the app. Dendrocall


----------

